# Radon



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tested your home?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/farm_talk_on_the_front_porch/test_your_home_for_radon_and_protect_your_family_health/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Testing my basement right now with a little charcoal kit. Hopefully I'll remember to send it in in a day or so. It's mostly in basements though. The article never mentions that. Here it costs about $800 to mitigate it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

just tested the parents home. main floor showed 2.1 pCi/L basement showed 3.5 pCi/L According to the stuff I've read any reading above 4 needs to have corrective action taken. Between 2 and 4 should maybe consider corrective action. Might retest again to see if the results differ.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> just tested the parents home. main floor showed 2.1 pCi/L basement showed 3.5 pCi/L According to the stuff I've read any reading above 4 needs to have corrective action taken. Between 2 and 4 should maybe consider corrective action. Might retest again to see if the results differ.


If it's been extra damp out. Rain/snow. You might retest when it is dryer. I've read that sometimes can change the test results.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just sent my test canisters in.
Should have results next week.


----------

